# CraftVapour - Juice Reviews



## Sir Vape (29/4/14)

Ok so this is my first review. Please be kind (grammar did not favour me or did school for that matter) 

I was pretty excited when I saw Craft Vapours website. I have only really got back into vaping a couple months ago and been obsessively crawling the net for new juices much to wife's dismay. Their website is pretty cool and simple. They had a nice selection of handcrafted juices that seemed tempting but I chose the Seattle Vin-Cap and Melon on the Rocks.

I'm a huge fan of dessert, coffee and tobacco style juices so the Vin-Cap really appealed to me. I've been trying to get into fruit flavours for some time and thought I would the Melon a go. They only had 18mg available on their site but they said they would mix a 9mg which is what I'm comfortable with.

They arrived in Durbz two days later and I put them aside until the end of the end of the day as I was a bit hectic at work (did not get much work done that day eyeing out the package). Later that evening I opened the bag to find the bottles had been gift wrapped in craft paper, tied with twine and a sticker with their logo used as seal. Pretty cool and I can see the vibe they are going for: Vintage, old school, connoisseur, office type vibe which is apparent from their site and packaging. The 30ml glass bottles were wrapped in bubble wrap and their was no leakage   The bottles are dark brown, the labels are professionally done and have all the necessary info and warnings. The cap is one of those glass dropper styles which I personally just don't get but i suppose that's what available. 

Now my setup is pretty basic (SO FAR!!!) so I'm sure with a better device you might get a slightly better vape and could judge a juice better. I used my Kangertech Mini Protank 2, Ego twist and a new 1,8 coil.

Melon On The Rocks



Firstly when you open the bottle all you can smell is watermelon and I mean fresh watermelon, not the synthetic smelling type. My wife walked in and could smell it straight away and remarked how fresh it smelt. I filled a tank up, left it for 5 mins. Set it on 4,2 and inhaled. Now i was expecting an instant fruit taste due to the strong melon smell I was getting but was surprised by the cool mint vape I received, the throat hit was pretty cool and their was a decent amount of vapour. On the exhale is when I got the melon and it was very subtle but suited the mix very well. I was very impressed on how close Craft Vapour got their juice to their description which i would imagine a craft on its own. A very simple juice but a lovely vape but not an all day for me. I use it as a breaker and would definitely order it again.

Well done guys 


Seattle Vin-Cap




I'm holding on reviewing this one for now  

Really disappointing and don't get it at all!!! Going to let it steep for another week or so before i review it properly. I think that's fair but I'm not expecting miracles lol and was really bummed as I'm a sucker for these type of flavours. Don't get coffee, I get a little cream and an odd notes of aniseed (i think). Just doesn't make sense but lets see.

I hope this review is OK and look forward to writing a couple more 

[rsvp=2183]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Nice review! Makes me want to try that Watermelon one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Awesome review, immaculate grammar. Well done and thank you.
EDIT: Visited their web site. Volume that one buys I see nowhere. Nic content only displayed on check out. Shipping option is "standard shipping", but not explained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (29/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Ok so this is my first review. Please be kind (grammar did not favour me or did school for that matter)
> 
> I was pretty excited when I saw Craft Vapours website. I have only really got back into vaping a couple months ago and been obsessively crawling the net for new juices much to wife's dismay. Their website is pretty cool and simple. They had a nice selection of handcrafted juices that seemed tempting but I chose the Seattle Vin-Cap and Melon on the Rocks.
> 
> ...



Excellent review @The Inhaler. Thanks for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/4/14)

@Rob Fisher must meet up and you are more than welcome to test it


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Ordered the Melon and the Wiberry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> @Rob Fisher must meet up and you are more than welcome to test it



Lekker! I'm off to the Cape for three weeks... but when I get back we are going to do our first real Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/4/14)

Now that sounds flipping awesome Rob


----------



## Sir Vape (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Ordered the Melon and the Wiberry!


Cool im sure you will like the Melon. The WiBerry sounds pretty awesome as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mauritz (4/6/14)

@The Inhaler,

Thank you so much for your review. Its great to hear that you like the melon on the rocks. Thank you so much for your feedback. I will contact you around your experience with the Seatle Vin-Cap. Your feedback is important to us as it allows us to improve.

@Matthee

Thank you for your feedback on the website. We have launched a new site with a new look and specific attention to the issues you raised.


The new shipping section details our courier services , their delivery regions and your expected timeframes.
The new product page details all the information you referred to in your post above .
The Nic content is now displayed before checkout.

Thank you for your feedback and support. Quality is of the utmost importance to us and your feedback helps us improve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/14)

Hey the Seattle I just cant get at all. Odd as those type of flavour juices are favourite. Don't taste any of the flavours described


----------



## Mauritz (4/6/14)

@The Inhaler,

We have updated this recipe. It should have a more pronounced coffee flavour now. I will email you a little later today to discuss.

Regards,


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/14)

Ok awesome


----------



## Mauritz (5/6/14)

Mail Sent last night. Hope you received in good order.


----------



## Sir Vape (5/6/14)

Thanks much appreciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

I can’t remember who told me to try the Matterhorn Menthol from Craft Vapour… I think it may have been @johan. I think I was whining about how kak all the juices I have been testing are and he said give Mo’s juices a test. Well I did and I ordered Matterhorn Menthol and Polar Express both 9mg.




Having just discovered the iGo-L for juice testing I thought now would be a good time to try Craft Vapour. No question another 5 out of 5 juice found! Matterhorn Menthol is smooth and powerful and just a prefect Vape for me…

I then tried the Polar Express and this is Mint Imperials in vapour form… really nice and I will be ordering this again.

I think I may test some of his other juice after today’s test… I would have to say quality juices made by a master juice maker.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

I agree, the Artisan RY4 is top notch, can't wait to try some others.


----------



## Derek (20/6/14)

I agree with Rob, on a dripper their juices are really nice - both Matterhorn Menthol and Polar Express, but Seattle Vin-Cap is missing the taste ? And then, on standard tanks tase mediocare.. You have to power your coils !!


----------



## KimH (28/6/14)

Mint and menthol flavours are my absolute favourites for an ADV. After reading Craft Vapours descriptions of the Matterhorn Menthol and Polar Express, I just had to try them. A large portion of my client base adore RY4 so I decided to give the Artisan RY4 a test as well. 

As was mentioned by the OP - I also love the packaging, it's well thought out and distinctive.

Hardware used:
MVP with iClear30S and MVP with MPT3 

The Juices:
*Mattherhorn Menthol*
This is by far my favourite of all the menthol flavours I have tested. Smooth, cooling with a decent throat hit and leaves a very pleasant and refreshing taste in my mouth. Great vapour production as well. Perfect for me at 7.5 or 8.0 watts on the MVP.
*Polar Express*
Found this one a tad harsh in comparison to the Matterhorn Menthol and have decided to leave it to steep for another week or so before giving a proper review.
*Artisan RY4*
I am not a fan of tobacco flavours at all, that said I found the RY4 to be a pleasant vape - well rounded with that distinct RY4 flavour on exhale - not overpowering like some of the other RY4 blends that I have tested. Another week or so of steeping may very well make this another ADV for me. Will give more feedback when I do a proper review on the Polar Express.

In conclusion:
Great product, great service - will definitely try more of their flavours going forward.
Looking forward to testing all the above on my Panzer mod and Atomic RDA (clones) when they finally arrive from SlowTech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Hi all

I bought two of CraftVapour's juices at the JHB Vape Meet. For those that don't know, CraftVapour is a local juice manufacturer run by @Mow@CraftVapour (Mauritz). I was fortunate to meet Mauritz at the vape meet. He is a fantastic guy and is super passionate about juices and flavours. Their ready made juices cost R140 for 30ml. I got the 18mg strengths. Their juices are 50/50 PG/VG.

The first in my reviews of Craft Vapour's juices is *Melon On The Rocks*. I have been vaping it in one of my REOs for about 10 days. Have vaped about 15ml of it so far. Here goes...

*CraftVapour - MELON ON THE ROCKS (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is an amazing juice for me. I like the refreshing icy watermelon blast and I love its knockout throat hit. I would definitely re-order. *

It's a clear liquid and smells fruity and fresh.

Wow - right off the bat, this juice gives me a strong icy blast and punches me hard. I like it. This is going to be fun.

I get watermelon and a crisp fresh green melon type of flavour. Not sweet or in your face but more subtle. But it's not the usual fruity type of vape. This one has an icy freshness to it that makes it different. It's sort of minty but not really, just pure cold icyness. And it's very refreshing. I also pick up a slight spicyness to it which gives a little tingle in my mouth. Overall, this flavour is very unique to me. The watermelon and green melon is there but the way it comes through with the cold icyness is something I have not experienced before. I like it very much.

Now on to something quite amazing in this juice. The throat hit. This juice knocks me hard. And it's strange, it's not a tobacco or a flavour I would think would hit hard. Neither am I vaping it at very low ohms. Its about 12-15 Watts on a 1.2 ohm REO. But she knocks me hard. I'd say easily in the top few throat hitters for me. Not sure what it is exactly that is knocking me, but it's probably the "icyness" component and the 18mg nic strength. Needless to say, throat hit seekers like me will be pleased. I do find that I cough occasionally with this juice if I have a few puffs in succession. I'm not complaining 

Naturally this is a cool and refreshing type of vape. Not a warm one. It's a bit like that feeling of putting an ice cube in your mouth and breathing in the cold air.

It's not very sweet. After a while, I get a bit of a sourness to it, which I like. It's more on the dry side, not wet. It is natural tasting - no strange tastes.

The juice vapes well and has a smooth texture. Definitely feels like a premium juice to me. This juice does have a few flavours - it's not a single flavour juice. I found the melon flavours well balanced with the icyness. Some may say the icyness is a bit strong and the melon flavours too weak, but that is personal preference. I suspect that icyness is helping me with the throat hit, so I enjoy it just as it is. As their description says, the exhale is definitely cold.

I found the aftertaste to be pleasant. It leaves a fresh taste in your mouth which stays for a while. I also get that slight tingling which I find pleasant.

I enjoyed this juice at most times of the day. Mornings for a fresh blast and during the day when I needed a big hit. Not so good for evenings as I prefer something a bit more mellow and not so refreshing 




Packaging:
- nice glass bottle with dropper cap - functional and easy to use - the cap seals nicely
- amber glass helps to keep it darker
- the labelling is good. White on black is easy to read. Flavour is clear. 18mg nic strength is on the back and a bit obscure but it is there. There is however no mention of the PG/VG ratio. That you will find on their web site.
- nice that you don't need a pipette or syringe - the glass dropper works quite well
- just be careful you don't knock over the bottle when opened, you will spill your juice
- the cap is not "child deterrent". So keep away from kids.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (6/7/14)

Excellent review , makes me want to purchase a bottle or 10

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Many thanks @shabbar!
Definitely give it a try if you like an icy type of vape.


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Nice review @Silver. Always impressed at your ability to push a juice trial over a long time period.

I can concur, CraftVapour is the business.

Anyone who is wondering, place your orders, I promise you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> Nice review @Silver. Always impressed at your ability to push a juice trial over a long time period.
> 
> I can concur, CraftVapour is the business.
> 
> Anyone who is wondering, place your orders, I promise you won't regret it.


 
Thanks @devdev 

Amazing thing I find about most juices is that after a while they develop a "personality". And you either get friendlier and discover more about them or you tend to shy away and say not really for me. Bear in mind that I am getting better at picking which juices to buy. I doubt I could go 10 days with a juice I don't like 

Am looking forward to my next CraftVapour juice - it's Wild Wiberry. I haven't opened the bottle yet - so it will be a surprise.

Just upset I didn't buy the Artisan RY4 at the Vape Meet, but I limited myself to just two flavours... Based on what others have said I will definitely need to order that soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Thanks for yet another excellent review Hi Ho! Every time I read one of your positive juice reviews I’m forced to go add them to my shopping basket! PS This is not a complaint!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

Excellent review. I enjoyed reading it. 

The amount of details given and flavours explained have definitely made me want to purchase a bottle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Thanks so much @Rob Fisher 
I have a hunch you may like this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Excellent review. I enjoyed reading it.
> 
> The amount of details given and flavours explained have definitely made me want to purchase a bottle.



Thanks @MurderDoll 
I think you had a puff or two at the Mugg n Bean that night when you got your REO


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @MurderDoll
> I think you had a puff or two at the Mugg n Bean that night when you got your REO


All I remember from that was the throat hit from a baseball bat and impending silver. Ha ha ha! 
But once that died down, I did love the watermelon flavour that came through. 

Do they have a website you can maybe put up in your original post? 
For all future readers of the thread to have access to it easily. 

Plus I wanna put an order in for some now. Just hope they have a lower nic for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks so much @Rob Fisher
> I have a hunch you may like this one


 
Order placed and payment made!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Do they have a website you can maybe put up in your original post?
> For all future readers of the thread to have access to it easily.
> 
> Plus I wanna put an order in for some now. Just hope they have a lower nic for me.


 
http://craftvapour.com/

And they go down to 6mg which is what I ordered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

@Mauritz

Is there any way to collect directly from you? Or is being shipped the only option?


----------



## Mauritz (6/7/14)

@MurderDoll ,

Unfortunately we are currently renting lab space that hinders a retail enagement. For the time being , shipping is the only option. We are evaluating options....

Let your local vapeshop know that you would love to by CraftVapour from them


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

Mauritz said:


> @MurderDoll ,
> 
> Unfortunately we are currently renting lab space that hinders a retail enagement. For the time being , shipping is the only option. We are evaluating options....
> 
> Let your local vapeshop know that you would love to by CraftVapour from them


@Mike. 
Get cracking sweet cheeks. Ha ha. 


Thanks @Mauritz
I'll place an order.


----------



## Mike (6/7/14)

Hello?


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

Wrong @Mike ha ha. Sorry about that. Meant @Michael
My bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/7/14)

Hi all

My second CraftVapour juice is Wild Wiberry. When I smelled it at the JHB Vape Meet, it smelled so good that I bought it. It comes from CraftVapour (@Mauritz on this forum), is locally made and cost R140 for 30ml. I got the 18mg strength. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG.

I have been vaping this juice in one of my REOs for about a week. Here goes...

*CraftVapour - WILD WIBERRY (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this juice doesn't do it for me. I find it quite a dull and mild fruity vape. Although I quite liked the slight sour note, I don't think the strawberry and the sour note work well together. I wont be re-ordering.*

It's a yellowy liquid and smells quite strong and fruity. It has a nice smell to it.

However, on the vape, this juice just doesn't do it for me. The flavours are quite muted. I get a "dullish" sweet strawberry as the main flavour. It's not a fresh vibrant strawberry, but a muted one. I do get a mild sour taste afterward which I do like but it's not easy to identify what it is. The description of this juice talks about Strawberry and Kiwi. Is that sour taste kiwi? It doesn't taste like kiwi, just a very mild sour note. While I do like sour things, I just don't think these flavours work well together. Not for me at least. The flavours themselves are not strong, quite mild. 

This juice is on the sweetish side, fairly wet and has no artificial tastes. 

Thumbs down from me on the throat hit. I find it quite low. In total contrast to the other CV juice Melon on the Rocks (my previous review) which punched hard. 

The texture of the vape is smooth and its a mellow experience. Combined with the low throat hit, it has potential to be a calm mindless vape. I just don't like the flavour enough. 

I did experience another negative with this juice. It seems it doesn't "vaporise" with as much "vigour" as other juices. I tried different coils and combinations of atties. Perhaps it has to do with wicking. I am not sure. But it is more subdued than what I am used to.

The aftertaste is quite mild and doesn't linger. 

I did not take a picture of the bottle. It looks exactly the same as the Melon on the Rocks bottle - dark glass with good labelling. See my Melon on the Rocks review for comments on the packaging.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with several coils but settled on a 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/14)

Once again a great unbiased and in-depth review! Thanks Hi Ho your reviews rock!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again a great unbiased and in-depth review! Thanks Hi Ho your reviews rock!


 

Many thanks Rob - you are kind - hope the reviews help.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks Rob - you are kind - hope the reviews help.


 
They REALLY do Hi Ho! I have become so choosy these days and tend not to order juices on a whim anymore... I wait till Hi Ho or my Guru does a review or another juice is getting a lot of attention by the ecigssa family.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (19/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> My second CraftVapour juice is Wild Wiberry. When I smelled it at the JHB Vape Meet, it smelled so good that I bought it. It comes from CraftVapour (@Mauritz on this forum), is locally made and cost R140 for 30ml. I got the 18mg strength. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @Silver ! Thanks for the great review!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/7/14)

Thanks for another great review @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

Awesome review @Silver keep up the good work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Thanks guys amd gal, I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Mauritz (20/7/14)

@Silver 

Thank you so much for your in depth review. Your perceptions are important to us and with your feedback we can improve.

Regards,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Mauritz said:


> @Silver
> 
> Thank you so much for your in depth review. Your perceptions are important to us and with your feedback we can improve.
> 
> Regards,


 
Thanks @Mauritz, I always try hard to tell it like it is - for me at least. If you guys can benefit from it and improve - then we all win! Good attitude and approach to have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/8/14)

Big ups to @Mauritz for the Ry4

Ordered some last week. They only had 1 12mg and a 6mg in stock. So I got it.
Friday fastway delivered the juice was wrapped up in some bubble wrap. I lost myself in the bubble wrap again for abit. Filled up the mAN and vaped away. Found my all day vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

Hehe, glad you found your ADV @RoSsIkId 
If and when you can, please provide us a with a review of the RY4. Also, if you tried other RY4's, a comparison will be nice


----------



## Bonez007 (10/8/14)

Hey guys so i was running dangerously low on juice, a quick call to Craig and I popped in at his home in Durban to get some yesterday. Firstly, the man is kind and very knowledgable with vaping. There is no pressure to buy anything from him, and he doesn't rush you out of his house either.

I walked away with a bottle of Craft Vapour Honey Badger 12mg, some 1,5ohm dual coils , and some other juice (which i will not mention in this thread because it isn't craft vapour)

Now i know my gear is very limiting, so this may not be a review to go by, but i will share my thoughts here anyway.

Gear used: kanger protank mini 3 with a new 1,5ohm dual coil, and a freshly charged vision spinner 2.

The bottle is cool. I like the dark glass and dripper thing (however the bulbous end is kinda big for the protank mini, so I got to concentrate when filling to not get any liquid down the center pin. However i not once put liquid where it shouldn't go, so no problem)
The label is clear and legible. I love the look of it. Looks very premium.

The liquid is a very light brown colour. Smells like a tobacco kinda thing. I have never smoked pipe tobacco though.

Having never smoked pipe before, i cannot comment on how accurate the flavour is to real pipe tobacco, however the flavour is very smooth. On all voltage settings (3.3, 3.8, 4.3, 4.8) the flavour is stronger when exhaling through my nose, with more bitter vanilla present.
The presence of tobacco flavour intensified as i increased the voltage. On inhale i do get the hint of vanilla (not a sweet vanilla) and tobacco. These blend very nicely togther, but i really had to search to pick out the individual flavours. I could not find the honey on any voltage setting except 4,3 and 4,8v, but then it was just micron of the honey which was only present on inhale.
On exhale there is a strong tobacco flavour with some bitter vanilla. Very nice. This is not a sweet flavour, like i wanted initially. I would say this is a dry type of liquid.

Vapour production is good. Throat hit is smooth but it does knock hard (to me anyways). It does kill the cigarette craving very quickly. The room is left with a nice subtle pipe fragrance.

My first impression of this juice was, what the hell, i need to donate this! But the more i vaped it, the more i fell in love with it. It is definately an acquired taste. Now i will feel lousy to give someone else to try it, maaaan i cant give away my ml's!!

This is my first experience with a juice that has a combination of flavours and i love it.

Yes i know that this is a botched review because of my limited gear, and my lack of experience with flavours outside of twisp, but as soon as get my mod i will crank up the watts and review again. I am expecting the honey and vanilla to pop more. I cant wait!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (10/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys so i was running dangerously low on juice, a quick call to Craig and I popped in at his home in Durban to get some yesterday. Firstly, the man is kind and very knowledgable with vaping. There is no pressure to buy anything from him, and he doesn't rush you out of his house either.
> 
> I walked away with a bottle of Craft Vapour Honey Badger 12mg, some 1,5ohm dual coils , and some other juice (which i will not mention in this thread because it isn't craft vapour)
> 
> ...


 
Nice impressions there Bonez, Don't knock the Protank Mini 3, its on par with all the top end tanks regarding flavour and IMO one of the most underrated tank atomizers. Tobacco flavours really excel 99% of the time at higher wattage.


----------



## Bonez007 (10/8/14)

Thank you. I suspect it is the battery. I must get me more watts


----------



## rogue zombie (10/8/14)

A ProTank Mini and Spinner "limited gear?" 
Say what. That sounds like a little piece of heaven to me 

Fitted my friend's Spinner 2 to my mini last night, and was so blown away with how much better the experience is, compare to my normal battery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007 (10/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> A ProTank Mini and Spinner "limited gear?"
> Say what. That sounds like a little piece of heaven to me
> 
> Fitted my friend's Spinner 2 to my mini last night, and was so blown away with how much better the experience is, compare to my normal battery.


Lol when i read threads here on dripper this and mod that, my spinner goes into hiding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Lol when i read threads here on dripper this and mod that, my spinner goes into hiding



Lol... I know the feeling.


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys so i was running dangerously low on juice, a quick call to Craig and I popped in at his home in Durban to get some yesterday. Firstly, the man is kind and very knowledgable with vaping. There is no pressure to buy anything from him, and he doesn't rush you out of his house either.
> 
> I walked away with a bottle of Craft Vapour Honey Badger 12mg, some 1,5ohm dual coils , and some other juice (which i will not mention in this thread because it isn't craft vapour)
> 
> ...


 
@Bonez007 , thanks for your impressions and for taking the time and trouble to share
Dont forget that there are many vapers out there with a protank and Spinner, so they will gain from your findings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

@Bonez007 Thanks for taking the time to share your experience and your impressions man.

You current setup is great man. Don't feel as if you cannot post reviews because of it!

Glad to see you put the variable voltage to good use and mentioned it in your review, this is really helpful to others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimH (11/8/14)

Great review @Bonez007 
And like the other guys said, nothing at all wrong with the gear you are using - you should have seen my first setup lol!!


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

Craft Vapour Artisan RY4 6mg.

Gear
MVP 2.0
Sampled it on an Aerotank Mega, Protank 2 and 3 and Kayfun 3.1 with 26g 1.1Ω micro coil and organic cotton.

Being the first RY4 I have tasted I have nothing to really base my opinions on. Which I suppose in a way is a good thing because I was tasting this without any preconceived notions of what an RY4 should taste like in the first place.

Let me just say I was not keen to try anything with Tobacco after giving up analogues because I thought about how siff it was smoking tobacco so obviously tobacco flavoured juices would taste the same right.... Man ohh man was I wrong!

For me this stuff was like golden nectar! A real stand out is that I get this really rich salted-chocolatey-pretzel-deliciousness, a little sweet and savoury. There is nothing synthetic or harsh about this juice, its really smooth and consistent, I'm not much of a throat hit kinda guy so 6mg is more than enough for me. Quality ingredients and craftsmanship have gone into this product which you can see and taste. Then again you know its going to be good just by looking at the packaging and presentation. Something I would love to see other local juice manufacturers improve a little on.

To sum it up this would be my ADV for sure if it wasn't for Melon on the rocks and Polar express from CV.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/8/14)

I don't see Melon on the Rocks on the CV website anymore :/

Edit: oh wait, it is still under flavours.


----------



## Silver (4/10/14)

Hi all

This is my third Craft Vapour juice review. This time it's *Pining Juliette*. Got it about 6 weeks ago so it has been well steeped. It's one of the newer juices in @Mauritz's lineup. 30ml cost me R140. It's 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength. 

I have been vaping this juice in several devices including the Reo for about 2 weeks and the bottle is almost finished.

*CraftVapour - PINING JULIETTE (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is an awesome icy pineapple blast. I love it for it's refreshing cold blast and the strong throat hit. It reminds me a lot of Melon on the Rocks. To me it's the pineapple version. I definitely would like to re-order to have an alternative to Melon on the Rocks on tap. *




It's a light coloured yellowy liquid and smells like pineapple.

This is an awesome icy pineapple blast and I like it a lot.

I get a *pineapple *taste immediately but it's not in your face - it's quite mild. It's a lovely pineapple taste, not overly sweet or ripe, just right. Slightly sweet and slightly sour. Then a *STRONG cold icy blast* that knocks hard and refreshes. It leaves a wonderful icy chill. The mix between the mild pineapple flavour and the strong cold blast is perfect. They work very well together. Somewhere in the background I also pick up a feint spicyness, which is pleasant. Overall, this is a fairly straightforward flavour mix - but it works well.

The juice is slightly on the sweeter side but not overly sweet. It is a dryish vape but is refreshing. No doubt this one is cool and icy. Natural tasting, no strange tastes. 

The *throat hit* with this juice is strong and I like my throat hit The cool blast turns up the throat hit a few notches (compared to a normal fruit-flavoured juice). I can feel it working its magic as I puff away. But it's a pleasant throat hit and addictive - not one that makes you put it down. I found myself wanting more and more.

The juice vapes very well and has a smooth texture. It is quite a bold vape given the icyness and throat hit (not from the pineapple flavour) but despite this I found I could vape it all day.

The *aftertaste *is very pleasant and leaves your mouth feeling refreshed for a while. Not much pineapple but more the icy coldness and a little bit of tingling in the mouth. Lovely.

I vaped this juice in 3 devices and it was really good in all three. Surprisingly better than I thought in the humble EVOD1.

*Reo/RM2 *with a fairly "tame" 1.1 ohm coil - this was my preferred device. The flavour was really good, so too the throat hit with my coil set up nice and high the way I like it.
*IGO-L *with a 1.5 ohmer on the SVD at 12.5 Watts - the flavour here was almost identical to the Reo/RM2. I did find if I took longer drags I got slightly more throat hit which was pleasant.
The humble *EVOD1 *with a stock standard 1.8 ohm coil and MVP2 at 7.5 to 9 Watts - this juice is great for commercial Clearos like these at lower power since they can do with the extra throat hit from the icy coldness. I really enjoyed the vape on the EVOD1. Better than I thought it would be. Better throat hit than many other juices. It was a tad sweeter than on the Reo. Probably the lower power.
The only negative I had with this juice was that sometimes the vapour had a slightly unpleasant "over-ripe" odour to it. Not all the time - only occasionally. Strange since the vape itself does not produce that sensation or smell. Maybe its the pineapple flavouring. I noticed a similar thing with Vape King's Grape Soda.

To me, this juice is like a pineapple version of Craft Vapour's Melon on the Rocks. It has that same pleasant icy blast. I think I prefer Melon on the Rocks slightly, but it's a very close call. I really like them both and would like to keep both in my vape cupboard.

I think this juice will appeal to those who like something with an icy or menthol slant. Also, those who like throat hit. If you liked Melon on the Rocks, definitely give this one a try.

Packaging:
- nice glass bottle with dropper cap - functional and easy to use - the cap seals nicely
- amber glass helps to keep it darker
- the labelling is good. White on black is easy to read. Flavour is clear. 18mg nic strength is on the back and a bit obscure but it is there. There is no mention of the PG/VG ratio. That you will find on their web site.
- nice that you don't need a pipette or syringe - the glass dropper works quite well
- just be careful you don't knock over the bottle when opened, you will spill your juice
- the cap is not "child deterrent". So keep it away from kids.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.1 ohm coil - cotton wick - (13 to 16 Watts, depending on battery level)
- IGO-L with 1.5 ohm coil - cotton wick - SVD at 12.5 Watts
- EVOD1 with standard 1.8 ohm simple Kanger coil - MVP2 at 7.5 to 9.0 Watts

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

As always, great review, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

Awesome review, as always. Thanks. Like that you did this on 3 devices, which adds value for a lot of vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/10/14)

Another excellent review @Silver and I agree with @Andre.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/14)

Hate to echo in here, but yes, great review as always... And thank you!

Ive now had five Craft Vapour flavours and don't see myself going a month without at least A bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/14)

Thanks guys, much appreciated
@Andre, i will hopefully do more like this with multiple devices. Must say I enjoyed the little Evod1. And this flavour really works well in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/14)

As always a great review Hi Ho @Silver! Makes me wanna buy a bottle with my next order! I love the idea of the Icy Blast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/14)

Indeed @Rob Fisher 
Its not as crisp and "pure" as menthol ice because of the pineapple, but i think you should at least give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (4/10/14)

Great review as always bud ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

Excellent review as always @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

Over the past few days i have really been enjoying Craft Vapour *Melon on the Rocks* and *Pining Juliette* in my commercial tanks (The Nautilus Mini and the Evod1) with standard coils.

Both these fine juices from Craft Vapour have that lovely icy coldness which helps to boost the throat hit. For vapers like me who like extra throat hit, I am surprisingly satisfied on the commercial tanks with these juices in 18mg. Many other juices are just too mild. The throat hit is not massive but its there and its pleasant. It is fine for mindless vaping at the computer.

Flavour is slightly down on these two tanks compared to the Reo but not enough to detract much from the vape enjoyment.

Love it

Thanks @Mauritz for creating two fine commercial tank throat hitters!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (13/10/14)

For @Andre, @Silver and the community just quick 2-3 liners on my impressions of the craft flavours I have tried so far. I will do them in order of preference, and my typical vape setup is a magma dripper running dual twisted 32 gauge coils at 1 ohm which I like at about 20 watts or 4.4 volts. Oh and I wick with rayon 

1. Pining juliete: this is a fantastic blend of tropical fruit (pineapple) and menthol. Sometimes it tastes a bit creamy but is always refreshing. In my daily rotation this is normally my morning vape. I must say that some people who have tried it have commented on it being quite sweet, I do have a sweet tooth so not a prob for me but maybe something to consider.

1. Devil in disguise: note two flavours in first place, they are brilliant individually or complement each other nicely in rotation. For me devil in disguise is my afternoon evening vape. Its a warm, custardy vape with a lovely background of fruit which makes way for a truly yummy biscuit crust aftertaste, for me the biscuit is just like tennis biscuit. 

So those two I absolutely love and they have for the last month or two been my main rotation from morning to night.

2. The honey badger: this is a delectable honey tobacco. Its heavier on the honey than the tobacco IMO and I like it that way. Its not overpoweringly sweet so more of a savoury honey tobacco and is truly a flavour that gets better with everyday steeping. Its something I like to have with evening drinks but could go just as well with a morning coffee.

3. Matterhorn Menthol: I used to seriously dislike menthol vapes until this was sent as a sample to me by the craft team, and yes I have since reordered. Its a bold and refreshing menthol vape, it tastes clean and helps open the airways for lack of a better description. I dont keep it in rotation. But rather use it to cleanse the palate every once in a while, or if a particular flavour isnt working so nicely I often add a drop or two of matterhorn to salvage it. The throat hit is much more manageable than some of the menthols I have tried. 

4. Yellow submarine: this for me is quite a flavour combo. Not my favorite but definitely something I like having on hand for its originality. Its a spicy banana blend, sometimes sweet but not overly so. It blends well into other fruit flavours and adds quite a bit of complexity due to the spicy cinnamon/nutmeg background notes. It is another flavour that likes to steep making it perfect for how it fits into my rotation, as a once in a while flavour that keeps things interesting.

5. Melon on the rocks: this was my least liked of what I have tried so far. Its by no fault of crafts though, my partner absolutely loves it, thinks its the best thing ever and wants me to order it for him in zero nic. He says it's a beautiful fresh melon flavour and he loves the cooling effect. To me I got no melon and just this strange chemical taste. This though is most likely due to the additives used to create a cooling effect, other juices I have tried with the additive taste just like this so I can only assume its my taste just not liking it. I am also a bit obsessed with warm custardy type dessert vapes, so cooling effect and me not easy partners. 

Thats it so far from me, looking forward to trying out wild wiberry, artisan ry4 and just damn peachy myself and as soon as I have I will add them to this list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Thanks for those views @Danny!

Interesting that you love Pining Juliette but not Melon on the Rocks. I like both of them. I thought that the additive for the cooling effect was the same in both of these juices. Maybe @Mauritz can confirm. Could be that the Pining Juliette pineapple masks the cooling effect flavour better for you.

Nevertheless, great to read your views and I too look forward to working my way through the Craft Vapour line


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Thanks @Danny, much appreciated. Looking forward to your impressions on the other ones.


----------



## Arctus (13/10/14)

Danny said:


> For @Andre, @Silver and the community just quick 2-3 liners on my impressions of the craft flavours I have tried so far. I will do them in order of preference, and my typical vape setup is a magma dripper running dual twisted 32 gauge coils at 1 ohm which I like at about 20 watts or 4.4 volts. Oh and I wick with rayon
> 
> 1. Pining juliete: this is a fantastic blend of tropical fruit (pineapple) and menthol. Sometimes it tastes a bit creamy but is always refreshing. In my daily rotation this is normally my morning vape. I must say that some people who have tried it have commented on it being quite sweet, I do have a sweet tooth so not a prob for me but maybe something to consider.
> 
> ...



Funny, your comments regarding Pining Juliet almost echo a comment I made to my Wife on Saturday morning, I said that Pining Juliette was the most refreshing morning vape I'd ever had. Interestingly enough though, I do not find it sweet.

On Yellow Sub, I only have a few words, My name is Arctus and I am a Yellow Sub addict. 
I unfortunately have Neanderthal taste buds, so I have no idea on combinations or complexities, what I can tell you is that it's Ultra Nom on the nom scale.

One I didn't see mentioned was Polar Express, this one of my favorites, in a commercial tank its a nice strongish mint, but put it in a dripper and it grows horns and becomes almost menthol like and the flavour explodes, but it's the smoothest "menthol" I've ever tasted, give it a try if it sounds like something you may like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Arctus said:


> but put it in a dripper and it grows horns



Love that chirp @Arctus!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

Good review @Danny! I only have the devil in disguise from the CA range and I am really enjoying it. I also can't differentiate the mixes/complexities of the juices so well. Weird part is that I tried some of the CA flavors and I could not get the taste so well (used my own drippers when tasting and they probably still had the previous flavors still lingering in them). I decided to take the devil in disguise anyways. Steeped it for a week and then filled up the Reo with it. Still vaping it at the moment. Very unique flavor. Hats of to @Mauritz for creating such a great juice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz (13/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for those views @Danny!
> 
> Interesting that you love Pining Juliette but not Melon on the Rocks. I like both of them. I thought that the additive for the cooling effect was the same in both of these juices. Maybe @Mauritz can confirm. Could be that the Pining Juliette pineapple masks the cooling effect flavour better for you.



Sorry silver, that information is classified


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

Arctus said:


> One I didn't see mentioned was Polar Express, this one of my favorites, in a commercial tank its a nice strongish mint, but put it in a dripper and it grows horns and becomes almost menthol like and the flavour explodes, but it's the smoothest "menthol" I've ever tasted, give it a try if it sounds like something you may like.



To me Polar Express tasted like a heavenly Spearmint Stimorol. Love it.


----------



## zadiac (30/11/14)

I'm sorry to have to say this, but the devil in disguise juice is definitely NOT for me. I should have tested it first before buying it yesterday at the meet, but it smelled so wonderful that I just didn't think it could taste bad for me. Sorry @Mauritz , don't want to put you in a bad light. I'm just a bit disappointed that it turned out this way for me. It's probably just me and my "very selective" flavor sensors...lol.


----------



## Mauritz (1/12/14)

Thanks for the feedback @zadiac. Each to his own


----------



## Silver (9/5/15)

Hi all

Continuing with the Craft Vapour flavours, this is my first review of one of their tobacco type juices. It is of their Artisan RY4 flavour. I got it from @Mauritz towards the end of 2014 at one of the vape meets, so it is well steeped  I got the 18mg option and 30ml cost me R140 if I recall correctly. It is a 50/50 PG/VG juice.

Just some background to this review for some context: I love my tobacco flavoured vapes but have not gotten into the RY4 blends. RY4 blends typically mix tobacco with vanilla and caramel. The few RY4 vapes I have tried I have not liked. They were either way too sweet or just didn't have enough tobacco coming through for my taste. I thought I would try Craft Vapour's RY4 because @Mauritz is a very talented mixologist and I like several of his other flavours.

I opened the bottle nearly a month ago and have dedicated it to my "tobacco Reo" for several weeks. I have tried a few different coils and have vaped it daily. Here goes...

*CraftVapour - ARTISAN RY4 (18mg)*

*Bottom line - I haven't liked RY4s before but I liked this one because the tobacco is more prominent and it's not overly sweet. For me there was an occasional slight unpleasant taste, which detracted marginally. I enjoyed vaping this and would vape it again but probably will not re-order. *




It has an orangy colour and a tobacco smell.

I get a *tasty tobacco flavour with a nice sweetness*. I am not a RY4 fan but I like this juice and I could easily vape it. The tobacco itself is not as crisp and dry as some of the naturally extracted tobaccoes I enjoy but it's definitely there and although "less defined", it has a good taste. I would say it's a medium strength tobacco. As far as the vanilla and caramel goes, I can't taste them individually, but they are there and give a nice dose of sweetness. What I like about this juice is that it's not too sweet like other RY4 juices I've tried. The flavours are blended very well. Definitely a complex juice.

There is just one small negative for me on the flavour. On the first few vapes, I get a slight unpleasant taste, which I refer to as a "dusty or musty" taste. Not easy to describe, but it's a slightly "off" taste. I have tasted a similar type of thing in my earlier vaping career. Nevertheless, this is a small negative and it goes away after several toots after I get used to it. I think this is the taste of the mixture itself to me, not in any way a reflection of the quality of the juice.

Artisan RY4 is of *medium sweetness* and I find it on the wetter side. It is definitely a warm vape and to me it is quite rich. Makes me a bit thirsty.

*Throat hit on this juice is glorious. *Big thumbs up. On a fresh wick, this juice thumps hard. Definitely in the upper quartile of 18mg juices I have vaped. Lovely. I even get a little tingling in the mouth afterward.

Vapour production is good. Not something I was pushing for but it felt good and definitely in line with the other Craft Vapour juices I've reviewed.

Despite the strong throat hit, the vape itself is smooth in nature. The vapour feels quite soft, not coarse. *Feels like a premium juice *and it vaporises well in my equipment.

Artisan RY4 is definitely a bold vape for me. Perhaps too bold in 18mg for all day vaping but perfect for the occasional toot. I would guess that in a lower strength it would have great all day vaping potential for tobacco and RY4 lovers.

I get a fairly strong *tobacco aftertaste* that stays for a while. It is pleasant.

For me, this juice has only two negatives. First is the slight "dusty/musty" taste until I got used to it. And second is that it's not very kind to your coils and wicks. It colours my coils brown and tires out the wick a lot. But tobaccoes tend to do that, so this is no different. The nice thing is it gives you a good excuse to build more coils 

I vaped this juice in my "tobacco" Reo with a few coils including paracoils around the 0.5 ohm mark and then a 0.85 ohm single. I preferred the 0.85 ohm single for its raw power and I like the crispness of 28g and a 1.5mm ID.

I think tobacco and RY4 lovers should definitely give this juice a try. If you prefer it slanting a bit more to the tobacco side of the RY4 mix, I think you will like it.

Packaging:
- Good packaging overall
- Amber glass bottle and glass dropper - only negative is that the dropper nozzle is a bit large and may not be easy to use to fill some devices. I had no problem with the Reo Grand bottle, but the Reo Mini bottle opening is a bit too small.
- The labelling looks great with the brand and flavour marked well. The nicotine strength is not easy to see though and I could not find the PG/VG ratio.
- the cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 mainly with a 0.85 ohm single coil - Organic cotton wick - (17 to 21 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (10/5/15)

I have tried the Pining Juliette (pineapple with a kind of mint) very good juice. I found my self vaping through a 30 ml in 3 days or less. Its the only juice i have tried and stuck but there arent many vendors in JHB that stock Craft vapour, its and an awesome juice line.

The viscousity is just perfect i havent had any dry hits with this juice compare to other juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Continuing with the Craft Vapour flavours, this is my first review of one of their tobacco type juices. It is of their Artisan RY4 flavour. I got it from @Mauritz towards the end of 2014 at one of the vape meets, so it is well steeped  I got the 18mg option and 30ml cost me R140 if I recall correctly. It is a 50/50 PG/VG juice.
> 
> ...


Great review, as always. Thank you. I am also not a RY4 fan and have found that I prefer my bases to be NETs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/15)

Andre said:


> Great review, as always. Thank you. I am also not a RY4 fan and have found that I prefer my bases to be NETs.



Thanks @Andre. Much appreciated. 

I am in your camp. Actually, I have found that I generally dont like juices with caramel or vanilla flavours in them. 

But Artisan Ry4 is nice for me because i cannot taste the caramel or the vanilla specifically. They are just a combined mild sweetness.


----------



## Silver (10/5/15)

Rafique said:


> I have tried the Pining Juliette (pineapple with a kind of mint) very good juice. I found my self vaping through a 30 ml in 3 days or less. Its the only juice i have tried and stuck but there arent many vendors in JHB that stock Craft vapour, its and an awesome juice line.
> 
> The viscousity is just perfect i havent had any dry hits with this juice compare to other juices.



I can second you on that @Rafique 
I also like Pining Juliette a lot and i have reordered it a few times. 
Great juice


----------



## Rob (18/5/15)

Hi all. Okay so here goes my first review. First a little about me. When I say I'm a noob to vaping by that I mean the ink isn't even dry in the word "noob". I thought however it would be good to hear from someone with an inexperienced pallet. First off I'm NOT a smoker so don't inhale the vapour. I am however an enjoyer a of cigars (also not inhaled ) My misses and I have been vaping for a whole week now. (Please refer to noob description) the Misses on the other hand is an experienced smoker and has taken to Vaping to kick the habit. 

First impressions. Our vapes arrived in a little brown packet with the CraftVapour sticker sealing the bag. Inside, carefully wrapped, were the two bottles of e-liquid I ordered as well as small sampler.

I love the glass bottles however would be a little nervous taking them out on a road trip for fear of their breaking. Perhaps my fears are unfounded though. The two bottles had two different droppers and caps. The one had a standard cap and a rather large dropper however the outlet itself was small enough to fill the 'tank'. The other had a "child proof" cap and a narrower dropper making it much easier to use. I understand that the latter type are the regular caps going forward. Great choice. 

At this point it might be a good idea to say what equipment we used. Well as noobs we had bought ourselves a pair of Twisp Clearos and for now, or today anyway. They'll suffice. 

Right so we started with the "Devil in disguise" 18mg and what a fantastic e-liquid. Mauritz, who I believe is the blender certainly knows what he's doing and their e-liquids are clearly top quality. You don't have to be an oficianado to know and recognize this. The flavours are all very subtle and don't smack you in the teeth. The overall taste is rather sweet as one would expect with the coconut and vanilla coming through above the pear. For a 18mg and 50/50 mix there was no prominent throat hit. (So the wife tells me) The vape went down and out very smooth. This is a top class e-liquid. 

We then went on to the sampler "Yellow Submarine". In the same way the "Devil in disguise" was silky smooth and understated, so was this. The banana was in fact hardly noticeable, if at all. This did not detract from the overall flavour (there was something there we just couldn't recognize it). Still a fantastic e-liquid as curiosity gets the better of you trying to find the banana and identify the flavours. Can't say if because it was a sampler that the banana didn't stand out or if in fact that was a standard batch. 

Then onto the "Artisan RY4" 18mg. An absolute stunner. Sweet caramel, tobacco flavour smoothed out with vanilla. This would be a joy for anyone wanting the tobacco flavour (which is what I thought the misses wanted only having stopped smoking for a week) It is a super smooth tobacco e-liquid which I know will be very popular. As with the other very little throat hit. Just silky smooth. 

Within the past week we have accumulated almost 15 bottles of flavour. Admittedly most of them Twisp flavours which as you would imagine are rather expensive and hence the venturing into the realm of local suppliers. 

While still on the topic of flavours we then got to mix a few of our existing Twisp flavours with those of CraftVapour and have discovered an absolute stunner using the CV e-liquid as a base. The mix created was a "Blue Berry Cheesecake". OMW!!! I'm not that big on sweet flavours and prefer sour or tart flavours. Mixing the Twisp Blue Berry with the "Devil in disguise" is simply amazing. While I am familiar with the TLA "ADV" I coined a new TLA. "MOV" "My Only Vape" for me I have found my elixsure.

I am slowing starting to see why guys like Mauritz and his ilk do what they do. It's a kin to finding the keys to untold pleasure. 

As an aside to the above review the service I got from CraftVapour was without exception "top notch". From them going out of their way to get the e-liquids to me to responding to my queries regarding their e-liquids. Thank you Mauritz and Charlene. 

We're still new to the world of Vaping but are absolutely loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/15)

Hi all

It's been a while since I've reviewed a CraftVapour Juice. I picked up a bottle of *Che Guava* from @Mauritz at VapeCon and it's been sitting quietly in my cupboard. I have gotten all excited about Guava flavours in the past few months so decided to crack open this one and give it a good go. Been vaping it for the past 3 weeks in several devices. The bottle is finished. 

For those that don't know, CraftVapour is a top notch local juice manufacturer and the mixologist @Mauritz takes a lot of pride in his work. It shows. Several of his juices are very good and one or two feature frequently in my rotations. 

This juice has a 50/50 PG/VG ratio and a 12mg nic strength. The 30ml bottle cost me R150.

*CraftVapour - CHE GUAVA (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a tasty sweetish guava with a smooth vanilla slant. It's not a punchy tangy guava, more a refined smooth one. I liked this juice because it had just enough of a guava taste and wasn't too "desserty". Enjoyed it more the more I vaped it. Great quality and a good throat hit. I would re-order. *




The juice has an orange colour and a sweetish guava smell. 

*On the vape I get a sweetish guava flavour with a smooth vanilla slant. *It's not a fresh "punchy" guava taste - it's smooth and a bit sweet - perhaps "refined". Probably the vanilla doing this. I find it on the "desserty" side (as the flavour description says) but it's not overly desserty. I like that. The guava is still the main feature. I did find myself wanting it to be a little bit more "punchy" and tangy but it isn't. That said, there is just enough of that to make one take toot after toot to get more of the guava. The flavours are of medium strength. It is a fine quality blend and the flavours work very well together. Although I am not a big dessert or vanilla fan, this was very good for me and I liked the flavour a lot. The vanilla in this was very slight and did not detract. I enjoyed this juice more over time. It was very nice initially but became better for me the more I vaped it. 

It's on the sweetish side but not overly so. I find it to be a wettish type of vape. For me it wasn't a cool vape or a warm vape, somewhere in the middle. Glad to report I got no artificial or synthetic tastes. All natural tasting.

The *throat hit on this juice pleasantly surprised me.* For a 12mg juice it gave a nice punch. But then again, several of CraftVapour's juices have lovely strong throat hit - something I have always liked about this juice line. Very pleasing. Throat hit was good in both the RM2 and the Nuppin. Less throat hit on the Kayfun Monster.

Vapour production I would say was good for a 50/50 blend. Granted, not as much as a higher VG juice but more than enough. I found myself enjoying the occasional "TV block" move on the Nuppin 

The juice has a lovely texture. Feels a bit granular and suits the guava well. Is this a bold or mellow vape? I would say somewhere in-between. It has enough fruitiness to not be overly rich yet it has enough punch to satisfy my nic cravings. Very nicely balanced. All-dayer in my book. I liked this juice at most times of the day, perhaps a bit strong for first thing in the morning though.

The *aftertaste *is very good. I get a pleasant guava lingering for a while. The vanilla fades. I liked that. 

The juice vaped well and performed well on my equipment. I had it loaded side by side in three devices. The *Reo/RM2*, the *Reo/Nuppin* and the *Kayfun Monster*. Not very high power levels. I enjoyed all three. For pure flavour I would say the RM2 was the best. I did pick up some differences:

The RM2 gave me the best overall vape. Mouth to lung. (0.9 ohm single coil, so about 16 to 20 Watts). I could pick up more guava in this setup. Slightly deeper and slightly fresher guava. Less Vanilla and desserty ingredients. Throat hit was good. I preferred organic cotton wick to Rayon. 
The Nuppin gave a lovely vape but I found it a bit drier and had slightly less guava to it. 0.46 ohm dual coil (basically the same as the RM2 single, but just two of those coils). I used Japanese Cotton rolled "Scotch wick" style. 
The Monster Kayfun (simple 1.2 ohm single at 15W on the iStick50) gave a lovely vape too. Very flavourful. Sort of midway between the RM2 and Nuppin on the "guava scale". But a smoother sort of vape. Less throat hit. Great for ongoing vaping. Rayon wick performed well as it does for my fruity juices. 
*Overall, this was a great juice. *It didn't blow me away from the first toot but I enjoyed it from the beginning and liked it more the more I vaped it. 

*I would say that anyone who likes Guava should give this a try. *It's a high quality guava dessert but not too much dessert or too much sweet, just a bit. And there is enough guava to keep you puffing away for more.

Packaging:

Good packaging - dark glass bottle with a screw cap glass dripper. 
The dripper works well - it is made of glass and has a nice pointy tip. You can access the juice even when the level is low. You just tilt the bottle a bit to suck up the last bit of juice.
Labelling is good - it has all the necessary info including the PG/VG ratio and Nic Strength. If I were to be critical I would say the nic strength could be made a bit more pronounced. And for that matter, so too the name of the juice. 
Note that the label says this juice contains acetyl propionyl and acetoin. For those that don't want to vape these ingredients, make a note. I think only a few of CraftVapour's newer juices have these ingredients.
The juice does contain ethyl alcohol in trace amounts. 
The cap is of the "child deterrent" variety

Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - single 0.9 ohm coil - Rayon and organic cotton wicks - (16 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/Nuppin2 - dual 0.46 ohm coil - Rayon wicks - (31 to 38 Watts, depending on battery level)
iStick50/Kayfun Monster - single 1.2 ohm coil - Rayon wick (15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

Thanks for the in depth review as usual @Silver, it was very interesting to read.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/9/15)

Great read, thanks for the detailed review, @Silver. Have been eyeing this one for some time, but the "dessert" have been holding me back. Also prefer punchy and tangy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (1/10/15)

Great review as always @Silver. I finished a bottle of this juice in about 4 days.. It's so tasty. Like mouth watering tasty.. Reminds me of these guava rolls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ohmen (1/10/15)

skola said:


> Great review as always @Silver. I finished a bottle of this juice in about 4 days.. It's so tasty. Like mouth watering tasty.. Reminds me of these guava rolls...
> 
> View attachment 36406



This is probably the most accurate description of what this juice tastes like.

It's my ADV. I went through 3 bottles within a month

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/10/15)

skola said:


> Great review as always @Silver. I finished a bottle of this juice in about 4 days.. It's so tasty. Like mouth watering tasty.. Reminds me of these guava rolls...
> 
> View attachment 36406



Love the photo @skola 
Amazing how a picture is often better than a thousand words!
I know what you are saying. 
I love guava roll!! Tastes so good

I find this juice is slightly less punchy and tangy than the real guava roll. I suspect it has to do with the vanilla custard type of flavours that are spoken about in the description of the juice. But thats just me and my taste buds. Still a fantastc juice. I need to order more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (7/1/16)

Silver said:


> Love the photo @skola
> Amazing how a picture is often better than a thousand words!
> I know what you are saying.
> I love guava roll!! Tastes so good
> ...


Hi Silver. 

Based on your review I bought a 1 x bottle of the Che Guava in the beginning of Dec and had to return the next day to buy another 5 x bottles. Vaped all of it during Dec and replenished my stock on Tuesday with another 4 x bottles. Obviously I love this juice.

Thanks for the great review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Silver.
> 
> Based on your review I bought a 1 x bottle of the Che Guava in the beginning of Dec and had to return the next day to buy another 5 x bottles. Vaped all of it during Dec and replenished my stock on Tuesday with another 4 x bottles. Obviously I love this juice.
> 
> Thanks for the great review.



Pleasure @BibbyBubbly - glad it could help you to find something you like!


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

*CRAFT VAPOUR – PRONKHOND*
@craft vapour

Local/International: Local

Purchased from: The Vape Merchant 
Price: R200 / 50ml

Flavour Description: “a subtle coffee flavour with hints of vanilla and spices”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 5mg
The juice is available only in 2.5mg and 5mg nic, both of which are unusual

Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comment: 

I would describe this juice as a very light roast. The ”subtle” flavour is so subtle as to be barely there – and I vaped this juice on the iJust 3, which gives phenomenol flavour. If I vaped this juice blind, I don’t think I would even identify it as a coffee. While it’s true that I don’t have a discerning palate and hints of this and that are lost on me, the base flavour of coffee I’m always able to identify. It was quite disappointing.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked
Have moved it here to the existing thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoyceM89 (10/9/18)

pining juliet!! that stuff is golden


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/18)

Hooked said:


> *CRAFT VAPOUR – PRONKHOND*
> @craft vapour
> 
> Local/International: Local
> ...



I the same. I've bought the Yellow Submarine, Just Peachy and the Devil in Disguise. The packaging, service and the overall experience from Craft Vapour is fantastic, up until you start vaping their juices. They're just underwhelmingly muted. I was expecting so much but it's failed to deliver.

I got in contact with them and a Craft Vapour representative defended the product by saying "it's a more subtle flavour". Whist they may be right, I fear it's not what most people may want. Until the recipes and direction changes, It's not for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (27/5/21)

​*E-CO VAPE - COFFEE
(LOCAL - produced by @Craft Vapour)*

*Flavour Description:* none

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments:* 
Horrible! The flavour is bitter with an awful taste. I tried to vape it a few times; I let it rest in the tank until the next day in case it improves, but no … I cannot vape this. It’s really bad.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Never again.

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #185*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (27/5/21)

It's here @Hooked - I moved the E-CO vape review to this existing thread. It is above this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/21)

Silver said:


> It's here @Hooked - I moved the E-CO vape review to this existing thread. It is above this post.



Many thanks @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/6/21)

​*COFFEE & CREAM
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“a subtle coffee flavour with hints of vanilla and spices”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic: * 6mg

*My comments: *
The flavour description is exactly the same as that of Craft Vapour’s Pronkhond, which was reviewed here. 

Is it the same coffee, but rebranded? If it is, Coffee & Cream is a far better name than Pronkhond, whatever Pronkhond means. Perhaps someone knows. 

Or is it a tweaked version of Pronkhond?

The dominant flavours are that of a light coffee and vanilla, a little sweet and with just a slight undertone of spice. Not much, but enough to make it ever so different. 

It is a pleasant coffee to vape – perhaps too light to be a good wake-‘n-vape, but suitable as an ADV if you like a light coffee.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #186*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

